# Benefits of SARMS.



## Auris (Apr 29, 2018)

This thread was started by someone who has never actually researched the subject.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2018)

You have until 10:30AM CST to edit this dangerous and incorrect information or you're done


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, I tried to give you a chance.


----------



## snake (Apr 29, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Well, I tried to give you a chance.



Big internet hug for you Spongy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe he was confused by CST as nobody of consequence lives in an area on CST?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe he was confused by CST as nobody of consequence lives in an area on CST?



That could be, we should probably give him a second chance.


----------

